# Hello All



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

Hello, we are new to the sight and the outback. We just picked up our 23RS wendsday, and are very excited to be taking our first trip tomorrow. We had a coleman sedona we bought new in 99. Big change. Has anyone used the eaqulizer hitch system? I read alot about it on another site and got the dealer to throw it in. action

Todd, Lois & Arron


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Todd,

Welcome to our little (but growing) corner or cyber space. There are many Equalizer hitch users around here and many 23RS also. Enjoy, ask questions, post often.

Jared action


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

So just how many Outbacks where picked up or ordered this month alone must be a record.

I have the Equal-i-zer and love it. I plan on switching it to my new trailer tomorrow.

Good luck and welcome

John


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Alright == another 23RS owner action

I have the Reese Dual Cam system and it works absolutly great.... highly recommend...


----------



## McBeth (Feb 19, 2005)

Todd,

Congratulation ! and Welcome

I've used an equalizer system for 20 years on a varity of trailers and never had a problem.

When our new 23RS is delievered I am going to upgrade to the dual cam sway system. After all the reading I've done and feedback from this site it seems like the prudent thing to do.

Keith


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Todd, welcome to Outbackers.com and the ranks of







23RS owners.

BBB


----------



## charles (Mar 14, 2005)

I just got off the Phone with my dealer and told him that will come in today to sign papers on a 23RS also. Think Im getting a fair price at 16900 with trailoring equipment. Is this fair. Also wandering if there are any things that I should pick up while picking the camper up.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome!








Outback =








Equal-i-zer brand hitch =


----------



## 7BeaverDam (Mar 6, 2005)

charles said:


> ... a 23RS also. Think Im getting a fair price at 16900 with trailoring equipment. Is this fair.[snapback]29477[/snapback]​


Ouch, you might not want to hear this, but we got a new 26RS with hitch for less than that. . .

Location has a lot to do with price, the further you are from the MFG, the more the $$ to ship.

-=Glen=-


----------



## Allsixofus (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome... just my two cents but LakeshoreRV has it for $15999 without hitch... based on your location it sounds like a great deal if you like the dealer and they are closer than Michigan...

Equal-i-zer.... just got back from our inagural trip and I am a true believer in the that brand... our 28' towed like a dream on the interstate with no sway... did not get the "push" from 18 wheelers going by... LOVE IT!!!


----------

